# RIMPAC 2014



## iliketosneeze (26 Nov 2013)

Hello all,

I've always been curious about RIMPAC. Wikipedia, among other websites only provide so much and I was hoping to gather more insight on the specific exercises involved and perhaps some personal experiences. Also, do all west coasters have opportunity to attend? How does the selection work? Is there any similar east coast equivalent?

Thanks.


----------



## Pusser (26 Nov 2013)

For the most part, there is no application and selection process for RIMPAC.  If you go as a staff person, it's generally because you hold the appropriate position in MARPAC that is tasked with filling that position.  Otherwise, you only go if the ship to which you are posted is sent to participate.   If you're in a ship that isn't doing anything else, you can always ask to be attach posted to a ship that is going.  For the most part, however, if you stay on the West Coast long enough, eventually, you should get to go.

Overall, RIMPAC is a huge multinational exercise (about eight countries and over 50 ships/submarines) where they practice just about every aspect of naval warfare you can think of (anti-submarine, missile shoots, anti-air,etc).  It usually starts with pre-sail briefs in Pearl Harour for about ten days (i.e. long enough for each nation to be able to host a cocktail party), followed by 10-12 days at sea.  It ends with a huge PHOTEX (take an aerial picture of all the ships/submarines together in formation), a huge entry into Pearl Harbour and a massive reception on board the carrier where each country brings their special bit of home (e.g. the Australians usually serve crocodile and we invariably have something maple).


----------



## dimsum (26 Nov 2013)

If the Aussies try to serve Fosters, refuse and tell them you *know* they have some Little Creatures or James Squire beers onboard


----------



## Pusser (26 Nov 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> If the Aussies try to serve Fosters, refuse and tell them you *know* they have some Little Creatures or James Squire beers onboard



And poke merciless fun at them for running out of beer at RIMPAC 06, which they did and I did.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> .......the Australians usually serve crocodile and we invariably have something maple


Well that certainly leaves an impression of a pretty hard-core people.  I know if I was running a similar function and had to choose between bison, elk, or maple syrup cookies.......


Of course, to be fair, it _is_ the left-coast fleet:  "here, try these wonderful BC mushrooms...."


----------



## CougarKing (26 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Overall, RIMPAC is a huge multinational exercise (about eight countries and over 50 ships/submarines) where they practice just about every aspect of naval warfare you can think of (anti-submarine, missile shoots, anti-air,etc).  It usually starts with pre-sail briefs in Pearl Harour for about ten days (i.e. long enough for each nation to be able to host a cocktail party), followed by 10-12 days at sea.  It ends with a huge PHOTEX (take an aerial picture of all the ships/submarines together in formation), a huge entry into Pearl Harbour and a massive reception on board the carrier where each country brings their special bit of home (e.g. the Australians usually serve crocodile and we invariably have something maple).



As posted in the China superthread, next year's RIMPAC may prove either interesting or awkward if they allow BOTH China and Taiwan to participate.

Taiwan to participate in RIMPAC if US Senator has his way


----------



## Pusser (26 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well that certainly leaves an impression of a pretty hard-core people.  I know if I was running a similar function and had to choose between bison, elk, or maple syrup cookies.......
> 
> 
> Of course, to be fair, it _is_ the left-coast fleet:  "here, try these wonderful BC mushrooms...."



There's usually some Pacific salmon as well.  They're pretty feisty - at least until cooked anyway...


----------



## GreenMarine (26 Nov 2013)

My missed out on RIMPAC a few years in a row, either on course or broken (day before we sailed) <Stupid little crate wieghed 156lbs and I pulled my back> or legal issues (summoned as a witness.) 
The third point worked out as the ship broke a shaft limiting it's speed to 12 knots and which delayed it's return by 2 weeks... they ran low on spirits and run out of smokes (makes for a crabby crew.)

Should I ever return to the west coast and a ship posting comes up, my first question will be "where is it expected to go in the next few months?" Cause I'm not getting posted to a ship that just does Sov-Patrols, the Esquimalt 500 and exotic port visits only to Vancouver or Seattle.


----------



## Pusser (27 Nov 2013)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> Should I ever return to the west coast and a ship posting comes up, my first question will be "where is it expected to go in the next few months?" Cause I'm not getting posted to a ship that just does Sov-Patrols, the Esquimalt 500 and exotic port visits only to Vancouver or Seattle.



I'm sure all your concerns will be given the due consideration they deserve.


----------

